# youtube video of Maggie's mom



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. here

I'm new here. 
While looking up info for a person on this list I came across this youtube video of my Maggie's( just this past Jan.) late mom-Fire .(Topbrass Point Blank Range ) It was fun to watch. I don't have any field pics to post but I would like to share this video.Let's hear it for Field Goldens !!


youtube- "Field Training With Fire "


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. here

I feel really dumb -but I am retracting the comment that this video is of Maggie's Mom -Fire (Topbrass Point Blank Range ). It is indeed a dog named Fire -but not Maggie's mom. It is in fact a male- Fire. I feel dumb!! Oh well -it won't be the first time :0 It's a fun video anyway !! So much for being a techno wonder  Enjoy! Field Goldens still Rock !


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Funny blunder! 
If I had done it wouldnt have been my first or even hundreth... welcome to my world.


----------

